# Dirt Nap Gear DRT Broadhead review



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I should be receiving two packages of the new DRT (dead right there) broadheads. Wondering if anyone would be interested in some testing and what you think should be done. They will be shot out of a Bowtech CPXL at 31" draw 72 lbs, arrow travels just shy of 320 fps. I don't have access to all the fancy things that have been previously tested by some guys here with their very elaborate tests. I can do the typical things, penetration, angled shots, long shots, ect. Let me know your thoughts! Should have them saturday.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would like to see one shot through the shoulder joint of a 250 lb buck, then report back with the results and hopefully pictures of the buck. :wink:


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

well hopefully i can do that, with a bear and a mule deer. time will tell!


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd like to know how they fly at long range (60-100yds) and how they compare to some of the more forgiving heads like the Shuttle T, Slick Trick Standard, Wac Em etc....
They look similar to the Solid Broadhead, I wonder how they compare to those, understanding of course that the Solids are more than twice the price.


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

I would like to know if they have a different flight if the main blade is verti le vs horizontal


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

OK good idea guys, I will be shooting them to 110 yards, thats all i can get out of my property. I will see if i can set the heads and fletch and arrow for each vertical and horizontal. I am going to test penetration (through a new block target, since thats all i have) between, a shuttle t, wac'em, ramcat, the DRT, and also a slick trick mag. those are all the heads i have


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Received them Saturday give me a couple days with them and I will write up a little piece on them


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

look forward to the review!


----------



## chad8 (Sep 6, 2011)

Following


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Shoot coconuts!!! They are an excellent substitution for bone. I have done this on several broad heads, only the best make it through without significant damage.


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Got some videos of them out to 90 yards, no coconuts yet... but that is a good idea! will upload them tonight.


----------



## alawrence (Feb 26, 2013)

Put them through a rack of beef ribs and when done BBQ the ribs. It should give an indicator of their toughness going through bone and flesh.

Andrew


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Top_Pin_Archery said:


> Got some videos of them out to 90 yards, no coconuts yet... but that is a good idea! will upload them tonight.


Can't wait to hear how they flew, or see the video. Were they as forgiving as some of the smaller heads?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I actually just bought some today based solely on the warranty. A Magnus single bevel


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

OK here we go...
First and foremost, the owner Tom is top notch. Returns emails, is personable and a dream to work with, so thank you for all your time and effort in keeping me up to date and answering my silly questions. You are starting your business the way a guy needs to, customers first! 

The Package/First Impression: 
As others have stated here, packaging is very nice. Quality package and you don't have to have a grinder to open the package up, but heads are package nicely and display the same. Upon taking the heads out of the package with a quick look-over initial impressions are good. Heads are sharp as heck! I am not much for the red, wish they made them in black. The extra collar that is sent with the heads is pretty cool, even though I don't shoot a 125g head, it would be nice for those that do, you essentially get 6 broadheads. Spinning them on is as every head, spun on nice and was very square on shaft. The bleeder blades do cause a little problem with tightening but i have a broadhead wrench and it worked well to tighten heads. 

First Shots: 
I used one head as a practice head so I could take some long shots with it and mess it up if need be. The heads i ordered are the double bevel head. My first pin is 30 yards so that is where i started. 30 and 40 went well. 50 is where it changed (a tiny bit, but it did change) The arrows starting diving for me a little at 50. The bow is tuned correctly, I do work at an archery shop so I would like to think my bow is where it needs to be as far being tuned. SO, I backed up to 60 and it was still a bit low, maybe 2-3". To me that is about 2-3" to much  I played with my bow a bit and got them to shoot a little better. 

Couple days into it: 

I have had the heads for a couple days now and I think I will be using them the rest of the year. They shoot right with my Toxics, ST Mags, and exodus heads. I did notice that they are a bit loud but nothing terrible. Nothing that will scare animals away. The head is tough. I have shot it in the ground a couple times from around 100 yards (if ya fart wrong at the distance you miss). NO major dings in the blades, although they are dull now (no fault of the head, what do you expect lol) 

Things I have noticed that may need to be addressed. 
The main blade does swivel a little bit on the bolt that retains it. I don't know if this designed like this or if I am just anal, but the main blade does swivel a little bit on the ferrule, does not seem to effect accuracy or flight. The color is good, but I would like black. And they are a tiny bit noisy in flight. 

I was using a new back tension release aid in the videos so my consistency and accuracy is not what it usually is, so keep that in mind. and it was a bit windy. I tried to get the arrow flight in the video as good as I could but I have my Iphone hooked up to spotting scope (via phone skope) so that is as good as i can do. Yardages are 70-80-90. I will try to get some coconuts to shoot later this week and see how it goes. 

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

What was your "point of aim" for the broadhead shots, were the hits high, low, left, right? Not bad shooting overall for the distance, flight looked good to me from the video. Do people honestly shoot that far at deer? I've personally killed a lot of them, and never had to shoot over 35, majority under 20 yards. I have heard of people shooting 60-70 on elk and moose, but they are a lot bigger target.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Have a pic of the head?????


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

upserman said:


> Have a pic of the head?????


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2108098


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

P&YREAPER said:


> What was your "point of aim" for the broadhead shots, were the hits high, low, left, right? Not bad shooting overall for the distance, flight looked good to me from the video. Do people honestly shoot that far at deer? I've personally killed a lot of them, and never had to shoot over 35, majority under 20 yards. I have heard of people shooting 60-70 on elk and moose, but they are a lot bigger target.





upserman said:


> Have a pic of the head?????


will get a picture of them right now, and here in MT there are some long shot op portunities... 90? not for this guy, 80 is as far as i will shoot at an animal. Shot my elk at 80 this year. But practicing at 90 and 100 sure does make a 60 yard shot feel better


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

The heads I their packaging. 








Penetration through block from 50 yards 









For what it's worth they really do fly well. Twy are being shot from an Insanity CPXL with a 31" draw. 426 grain arrow at 319 fps.


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Khunter said:


> Can't wait to hear how they flew, or see the video. Were they as forgiving as some of the smaller heads?


They fly just with my other heads. but from the sound they make when they hit the target, my thoughts are they do hit alot harder!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

P&YREAPER said:


> What was your "point of aim" for the broadhead shots, were the hits high, low, left, right? Not bad shooting overall for the distance, flight looked good to me from the video. Do people honestly shoot that far at deer? I've personally killed a lot of them, and never had to shoot over 35, majority under 20 yards. I have heard of people shooting 60-70 on elk and moose, but they are a lot bigger target.


I was trying to aim like i would if the outline of the deer the where actually a deer.... again I will state again, i was shooting a brand new release that i have shot for 2 days now.... so that didn't help lol


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

The main blade moving or pivoting some concerns me a little. Nice review!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Longbow42 said:


> The main blade moving or pivoting some concerns me a little. Nice review!


It does me to... i am going to get a hold of Tom (the owner) and see what he says. I will let everyone know. The blade never did come loose tho, always had the same amount of play in and i have ran that head through the ringer... i actually stuck it in the tree (release malfunction) behind the target in the videos from 60 yards... burried it up to the insert of the arrow. head seems to be just fine, blades are all straight.


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Good info. Glad they are shooting well


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

definitely interested in these heads


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive been waiting for a quality 125 gr single bevel head. This head seems to be exactly what im lookin for. Please get that info on the play in the main blade though, I cant imagine that is normal. If that turns out to not be a common issue ill definitely be buying a few packs!


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish they made these for the Deep 6 inserts.


----------



## hunterta1 (May 27, 2013)

z7xlw said:


> wish they made these for the deep 6 inserts.


x2!!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Just ordered a set of single bevel from a fellow AT member. Can't wait to give them a shot.


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Longbow42 said:


> The main blade moving or pivoting some concerns me a little. Nice review!


I talked to Tom this week and he was awesome to deal with. He said a couple packs of heads went out a little out of spec, the ferrule specifically. He sent me two packs to replace mine and asked that I send the two that have issues back so he can mic them and see where the issue is. So it is a small issue on a couple packages and he is taking care of them without any questions asked. Wonderful customer service and warranty work. A big thank you to Tom!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I just got my 2 packs in the mail And none of the blades are loose. All very tight like any other broad head. And I got the single bevel razor sharp. They are very easy to sharpen


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

nick060200 said:


> I just got my 2 packs in the mail And none of the blades are loose. All very tight like any other broad head. And I got the single bevel razor sharp. They are very easy to sharpen


good to know. he said very few packages went out with the issue. so order with confidence guys! he will take care of all the issues without a question!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there a website for these heads? Are they made in China and do you know what steel is used in their manufacture?


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Is there a website for these heads? Are they made in China and do you know what steel is used in their manufacture?


Dirtnapgear.com


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Are they made in the States or China?


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Are they made in the States or China?


States


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Got a nice buck this morning with the single bevel. Had them razor sharp last night. He ran 60yds or so. The blood trail was really good after the first 20yds. This guy actually dropped once and got back up then ran another 40yards. Double lung and clipped the top of the heart. I was about 20'up in a tree


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

recieved my replacement packs from tom before i even shipped the other ones back to him, stellar customer service!


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Mahly said:


> Shoot coconuts!!! They are an excellent substitution for bone. I have done this on several broad heads, only the best make it through without significant damage.


Thanks, will try that.


----------



## mikey40798 (Jan 7, 2014)

awesome review just got sponsored by them excited to try them out great review!


----------



## mikey40798 (Jan 7, 2014)

awesome review just got sponsored by them excited to try them out great review!


----------



## SilentT (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the review. We did fix the blade issue on that short run. Everything is up and running strong and we appreciate all of the kind words about our product. We now offer them in red, orange and pink....with a few other colors on the horizon. A lot of people are really pleased with the flight of our broadhead and the patent pending Modular Weight System (M.W.S.) that allows you to change from a 100 to a 125 in seconds. 

www.dirtnapgear.com


----------



## justinb1981 (Mar 29, 2013)

Should have mine next week, ordered the black single bevel. Can't wait to try these


----------



## blue89b2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Just received my two packs of black single bevels. The hand written card was a really nice touch and much appreciated. First impressions were OK, then went downhill promptly. These were not sharp out of the package, (not a huge deal.) there was a visible burr on all edges. Upon further inspection the Teflon coating is bubbled up on a few spots. Then to top it off I shoot 125gr. tips, so I threaded the weight adapters all the way on and attempted to install them on my hunting arrows. There was no thread engagement! Frustrated I tried several of my random size/type arrows I had laying around and was only able to thread into two of seven different shafts, with the best thread engagement of exactly 1.5 turns. For the heck of it, I mic'ed the main blades. All were at .047" with the Teflon coating. I sent Tom an email after work today, so we'll see what the response is before I make a final decision on these. I had really high hopes, and was talking them up to my buddies, but now I may be eating crow. Antelope season opens in three days...


----------



## blue89b2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Still no response... Tried the phone four or five times over the last few days. I finally left a voicemail this afternoon.


----------



## Bandman72 (Aug 25, 2009)

Blue89b2, ant response? I'm gonna try these and wondered bout the CS


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Their customer service is top notch. I emailed them and had a response within 10 minutes


----------



## lukeiio (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what steel they use for the Dirtnaps??


----------



## lukeiio (May 6, 2012)

Ok I used the double bevel DRTs on two hunts now: 
pros: They make really really good bloodtrails!!
cons: 1. the heads are completely wrecked after every shot at an animal, it seems that the steel is much too soft. 2. the MWS comes at a price, the adapter is very thin which can lead to inaccurate connection between shaft an broadhead -> accuracy issues!

Conclusion: The DRTs have a nice concept, but I cant fully trust them on a hunt where every shot counts.


----------



## SilentT (Sep 16, 2005)

Luke, If you have any issues with the head please feel free to send it back. We will of course replace it. I am happy to hear that they made really good blood trails for you.


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mahly said:


> Shoot coconuts!!! They are an excellent substitution for bone. I have done this on several broad heads, only the best make it through without significant damage.


Good idea!


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

I am liking the lifetime guarantee on these. CS should be good as it is just the man and his wife that run everything so I would imagine it is quite personal instead of corporate. On the other hand as they expand their business they are going to definitely need some help answering the phone/emails. Awesome concept though!


----------



## cooterbrown75 (Jul 23, 2015)

*a little noisy.*

I have the same broadheads an when I shoot them with straight fetching they do make a slight noise. But when I shoot them with fletchings that have a twist or helical they dont make any noise at all.:archer:

I have the same broadheads an with straight fletching they do make a noise. But when I shoot em with my arrows that have a slight twist to the fletching there is no noise to them.



Top_Pin_Archery said:


> OK here we go...
> First and foremost, the owner Tom is top notch. Returns emails, is personable and a dream to work with, so thank you for all your time and effort in keeping me up to date and answering my silly questions. You are starting your business the way a guy needs to, customers first!
> 
> The Package/First Impression:
> ...


----------

